# Seido 32nd Anniversary Tournament in NYC



## jim777 (Sep 29, 2008)

In case anyone in NYC wants to see some Seido, or meet Kaicho Nakamura.

Saturday, Oct. 18th, 2008 @ Hunter College

68th St. & Lexington Ave, NYC

9AM: Children's Tournament and Adult Preliminaries

4:30PM: Finals and Demonstrations

Tickets: Adults $20 and kids over 5 $10

Osu!

jim

(Mods, if posting this is against any rules then please delete and accept my apologies)


----------

